# Telefonnummer mit Regex validieren



## javama (21. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte die Telefonnummer mit Regex auf Korrektheit prüfen.

Zulässig sind die Zeichen 0123456789+-()/
Dabei darf das Zeichen „+“ nur am Anfang vorkommen, vor und hinter den anderen Sonderzeichen müssen Ziffern stehen, die Klammerung muss korrekt sein.

ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Juli 2020)

Wie sehen deine Versuche aus?
Und wo in Deutswchland dürfen die Klammern stehen?Ich habe keine Lust die deutschen Telefonnummerschreibweisen zu googeln. Mach doch mal ein par Beispiele
Wie kommt ein - in eine Telefonnummer?

Mein Vorschlag für die Schweiz: Test des Patterns auf Regex101

```
^(?:(?:\+|00)(\d+)[ ]?|(?:\+\+|0))(\d{2})[ ]?(\d{3})[ ]?(\d{2})[ ]?(\d{2})$
```


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Juli 2020)

Achja, das war übrigends mein erster Versuch. Ist halt weniger genau und lässt mehr Fehler zu
Test des Patterns auf Regex101

```
^\+{0,2}\d+(?:\b \b|\d)+$
```


----------

